# repair brick chimney



## jackie (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi,

 I know nothing about repairing brick work but their are pieces of my brick chimney falling in the driveway so even I know something must be fixed. After research it seems I can fix the problem by putting new mortar in bad joints or take old bricks off and put new bricks on. I have attached a picture of the chimney from the roof line down the bricks are good. The problem is from roof line up. I can not get the same type of red brick. I do not want to replace the whole chimney right down to the ground.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 11, 2014)

Welcome to the site, check building selvage or used building material places, so often selvage old brick, may you can find something to match.


----------



## beachguy005 (Aug 11, 2014)

There's plenty of info out there on repointing brick.  As nealtw noted, searching through some construction salvage sites may help.  If you can find bricks and they don't match exactly, you'll be the only one to notice them from the ground.
Remember that they've weathered quite a bit since new.

http://www.bobvila.com/articles/how-to-repoint-brick/


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 11, 2014)

Am I seeing damage to the flue tile in the second pix? That should be taken care of as that is a heat shield of sorts. 
It also looks like there may be damage to the chimney capstone (may be wrong word). I can't tell if that used to be one piece, but in either case, it is no longer level and that may indicate a bigger problem. If you put a 4 ft level against the side of the chimney, is it plumb?


----------



## stadry (Aug 12, 2014)

if you can't get the same brick, use brick stains to get close to the color


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 12, 2014)

You can also just save as much brick as possible, and clean it up good.
We have also used a different brick to make a few accent rows which look decorative if they are a little different color. 
You can also corbel out the rows on top with a different brick color. The top ones are slightly darker.


----------



## edoublezzzz (Sep 3, 2014)

Anyone know what they mean exactly when they say "point a chimney"?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 3, 2014)

edoublezzzz said:


> Anyone know what they mean exactly when they say "point a chimney"?




Tuck Pointing refers to mortar restoration in a brick structure. Where moisture has caused deterioration of the brick joint, the mortar can become dislodged. By tuck pointing,  you remove the loose mortar and apply new mortar.


----------



## zannej (Sep 3, 2014)

I know this doesn't help any, but I have the same sort of metal tower for an antenna and I believe I spy a dishnetwork satellite. I have that too! LOL.

I actually need to replace a few bricks on my chimney and I need a new cap. Had to put a wooden board over the fireplace because there are birds nesting in there. The chicks start to chirp and my cats go absolutely crazy.

Thanks for the explanation of "pointing" bricks. The info will come in handy.

Also, thanks for the link to brick restoration.

Good luck with your chimney, jackie. Also, nice little garden you have around the house.


----------



## topher82 (Jul 4, 2015)

Does anyone know what the cost would be to repoint this chimney, and if it is in need of more than just a repoint from the pictures of course.  Thanks in advance!View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1436037933.943489.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 4, 2015)

Around here 6-700 depending on the crown and access. If they have to scaffold, who knows. Call a brick mason and get him to quote.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 4, 2015)

Around here, we have 'fireplace stores' that are one-stop shops for things like inserts, fireplace tools, screens, doors, etc. Usually they also offer services, and of course their guys are pretty familiar with chimney repair. Or they have a list of masons who are experienced in this stuff. 
If your chimney doesn't already have one, consider a stainless steel liner when you get it repaired. Yes, it will add to the cost, but it is worth it in older chimneys where the flue tiles have corroded.


----------



## stadry (Jul 6, 2015)

we'd be $1K min depending,,, considering charging for estimates to homeowners,,, their time's free & they expect me to kiss their *** by working on their calendar,,, also have noticed they call for quotes til they either eventually get it thru their thick skulls the range of cost estimates OR they find out its over their budget - mainly because they had an unrealistically low budget from tv shows, etc.,,, all i have is my time,,, now you know why its so aggravating getting quotes for work - neither the h/o NOR the contractor likes the process

 i have employees for the rest of the work


----------

